# disappearing up its own arse



## Beachxhair

Salut
J'hésite sur la traduction de l'expression _to disappear up its own arse. _Voilà un fil sur le forum 'English only', qui explique très bien le sens de l'expression:
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/disappear-up-ones-backside.97119/

Voici la phrase que j'essaie de traduire:
"However, whilst I primarily view this as a very amusing incident, I think there is also a point to be made here about *student journalism disappearing up its own arse."
*
Ma propostion:

"Je pense qu'il convient de souligner une chose: le journalisme étudiant a un balai dans son cul"

(J'ai une amie billingue, qui a habité près de Toulouse de nombreuses années...Elle a utilisé ce tour _avoir un balai dans son cul _auparavant. Je ne sais pas s'il convient ici ou non, ou même si c'est une expression courante).


----------



## ufoseeker

Salut
This could work if you are talking to a close friend... (and I would say "un balai dans le cul") but don't forget it's very vulgar...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

The idea in the thread you cited ("becaming lost in their pretentiousness/falling victim to their self-obsession") might perhaps, if you want to avoid the vulgarity of "disappearing up their own arse/assholes", be said as "plunging out of sight into their navels"?


----------



## Beachxhair

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> The idea in the thread you cited ("becaming lost in their pretentiousness/falling victim to their self-obsession") might perhaps, if you want to avoid the vulgarity of "disappearing up their own arse/assholes", be said as "plunging out of sight into their navels"?



Je pense qu'il faut garder la vulgarité de l'original...L'original est vulgaire, donc il vaut mieux de rendre ça dans la traduction n'est-ce pas? Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Dr Ralph

If the idea is that they are pretentious and that their belief in the importance of their work is slightly beyond reality, you may try "le journalisme estudiantin pète plus haut que son cul".


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Yes Beach, my try would have been better for "_nombrilisme_", for example. (It might be "...student journalism, with its head deep in its asshole" (Is 'own' necessary here?)


----------



## Keith Bradford

I'd agree with _nombrilisme_.  Something like: "Je pense qu'il convient ici de signaler que le journalisme étudiant risque de s'adonner au nombrilisme", perhaps?


----------



## Michelvar

Plus directement : il convient de souligner le nombrilisme exacerbé du journalisme étudiant


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Just wondering...does the expression "avoir (sa) tête enfoncée dans son cul" even exist in FR? Natives, please? (And sorry, Beach, my #6 didn't include a try in FR (my L2).)


----------



## Michelvar

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> does the expression "avoir (sa) tête enfoncée dans son cul" even exist in FR


Well, we say "avoir la tête dans le cul", but it is when you are slow in the morning, you have no energy, for instance because of a hangover, you are not efficient, not awake...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

So is "avoir la tête dans le cul" like "ne pas avoir les yeux en face des trous"?


----------



## Michelvar

Yes, exactly. In a more vulgar way, of course.


----------



## moustic

Playing on the idea of "péter plus haut que son cul", one of my (sadly departed) colleagues coined the evokative expression: se retrouver avec le trou de balle entre les homoplates.


----------



## Nicomon

@ Beachxhair :  À propos du balai... voilà ce que l'expression signifie :


> *avoir un balai dans le cul* _vulgaire_ (être très guindé)
> (_informal_) be stuck-up _vi + adj_
> be stiff, be starchy _vi + adj_
> have a poker up one's ass/arse


  Alors, l'expression existe, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le sens voulu.



Michelvar said:


> Plus directement : il convient (ici) de souligner le nombrilisme exacerbé du journalisme étudiant


 Le registre est moins vulgaire, mais j'aime bien cette solution.


----------



## petit1

For me "avoir un balai dans le cul" is the same as "*avoir avalé son parapluie*" and means "être guindé" as someone has already written.


----------



## Beachxhair

Nicomon said:


> @ Beachxhair :  À propos du balai... voilà ce que l'expression signifie :
> Alors, l'expression existe, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le sens voulu.
> 
> Le registre est moins vulgaire, mais j'aime bien cette solution.


 Merci de m'avoir avertie de ça.


----------



## Beachxhair

Pour garder le côté vulgaire, est-ce qu'on pourrait employer l'expression _Péter plus haut que son cul? _Je l'ai trouvée dans cet article, c'est le numéro 19:

http://matadornetwork.com/abroad/20-funniest-french-expressions-use/
Il y a rarement d'équivalents univoques entre langues, i.e telle ou telle expression a des nuances et des couleurs propres, qui n'existent pas forcément dans une expression semblable d'une autre langue. Donc, j'ai cherché le sens de _péter plus haut de son cul _dans Larousse:

_"avoir des prétentions que ne justifie pas sa competence"_ et dans Wiktionnaire: _"Être trop __prétentieux__, se croire très __important__." _

Pensez-vous que ça pourrait marcher? Quelque-chose genre:

Il faut aussi souligner/dire que le journalisme étudiant péte plus haut que son cul.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I'm not sure "to have (its) head disappearing up (its) own ass" has quite the same meaning as "péter plus haut que son cul", which would be more like "to be getting too big for its britches".


----------



## Beachxhair

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I'm not sure "to have (its) head disappearing up (its) own ass" has quite the same meaning as "péter plus haut que son cul", which would be more like "to be getting too big for its britches".




Est-ce qu'il y a une façon de garder la vulgarité de l'original en français? Je comprends si ce n'est pas possible, mais je demande quand-même....parfois quelqu'un a un élat de génie


----------



## Michelvar

Beachxhair said:


> Est-ce qu'il y a une façon de garder la vulgarité de l'original en français?



Ben comme en anglais, il suffit de rajouter un bon f-word...

il convient de noter que le journalisme étudiant est infoutu se s'intéresser à autre chose que son putain de nombril...


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Anally-retentive is a good adjective which keeps the "arsehole" vulgarity - meaning someone is always looking up their own arse.
I assume the term is the same in French but am not sure how to phrase it best.


----------



## Nicomon

I personally would translate "_anal(ly) retentive_" as _constipé / maniaque / méticuleux / pointilleux / coupeur de cheveux en quatre _
or perhaps _enculeur de mouches_ for a more vulgar register.

But I'm not sure at all that the meaning is the same as "_disappearing up one's own arse_".



> Someone who is anally retentive is too worried about being organized and tidy: Don't you think Adrian's a bit anally retentive? Look how obsessively orderly everything is in his garage
> 
> _adj._ Preoccupied with achieving order and control and with collecting, possessing, and retaining objects.
> _adj._ Overly obsessive concerning small details.


   I still like Michelvar's first suggestion (post 8)  even though it's less vulgar.  I find his last one a bit "longuish". 
Something that comes to mind (but it may be stretching it) : _... le journalisme étudiant ne se prend pas pour de la merde_.


----------



## constantlyconfused

Interesting thread!

I've always understood "to disappear up your own arse" as meaning that you have far too high an opinion of yourself.

A look at Google has some excellent examples of this:
"Oasis have _disappeared up their own arse_. They think they are Led Zeppelin. They're not,"
As Chris Hoy put it after winning 4 gold medals:
"When Chris Hoy starts referring to himself in the third-person Chris Hoy will know that Chris Hoy has disappeared up his own backside" or words to that effect.

There are a couple of references above to "_Péter plus haut que son cul". _I think it is essential to retain the vulgarity of the original,and this seems to me to fit perfectly. Somebody said it is more like "getting too big for your britches", but in my view that's pretty much the same as disappearing up your own arse. (I should know, I've done both at one time or another...).


----------



## pointvirgule

Autre suggestion : _... que le journalisme étudiant n'en a que pour son _[_propre_]_ nombril._


----------



## Nicomon

pv.   Je préfère cette version plus courte à la dernière de Michelvar.

Et mon euphémisme « _ne se prend pas pour de la merde_ »... ça pourrait marcher, ou pas?
 C'est peut-être trop loin de l'égocentrisme / nombrilisme ?


----------



## pointvirgule

Parlant d'ombilics, on dit d'un être prétentieux qu'_il se prend pour le nombril du monde_. Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit exactement le sens ici. Perso, je me trompe peut-être, mais je comprends _disappearing up its own arse_ ici comme le fait d'être complètement tourné vers soi et aveugle au reste, et moins comme le fait d'être prétentieux... quoique l'un n'exclue pas l'autre. ;-)


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, pv.  Je pense comme toi.  On revient au nombrilisme.

_... le journalisme étudiant a de fortes tendances nombrilistes. _


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

"Contemplating your own navel" exists in English but comes closer to the original suggestions of narcicism - not vulgar enough!

I thought from another thread of the French phrase "Va voir là-bas si j'y suis!" as a good phrase to get rid of someone.

How about adapting that in a vulgar way  :

"Va chercher dans ton cul, voir si tu es déjà là!"     --- needs a bit of tidying up from a native!!!!!   - the phrase "you're up your own arsehole" seems vulgar enough for me!


----------



## Nicomon

For those interested, Beachxhair has been working for a while on *this article*.

_Va voir là-bas si j'y suis_ means (more or less) :  _Get lost_.   Not the same thing at all.

*Péter plus haut que son cul *is similar in register to *ne pas se prendre pour de la merde*_. _  Links lead to Wiktionnaire pages. 
Both mean "to have a high opinion of oneself "/ "to be pretentious"_. _

 I, for one, think it's better to keep what I think is the meaning  (_contemplating your own navel_)  even if it means getting away with vulgarity. 
I give up trying...


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

@Nicomon : I said "adapting" that phrase to say: Va voir dans *ton* cul si *tu* y es déjà - or some French version of that - i'M NOT SURE OF A GOOD WAY TO EXPRESS THAT IN FRENCH
In English, I would say that student journalism is so far up its own arsehole that it can't see anything clearly or rationally.
English has this phraseology which implies that, if you go round and round in circles with no positive aim, you end up up your own arsehole.
HE'S HAD HIS HEAD UP HIS OWN ARSEHOLE FOR YEARS.


----------



## Nicomon

@GDM :  You didn't have to yell.   I understood that you said "adapting".   
But it wouldn't work in French in any way I can think of.   

As I said... I give up trying.   I provided the link to the article, in case a larger context would inspire someone.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Sorry but the "a" on my keyboard is next to caps lock so all subsequent letters come out aS MAJUSCULE - too lazy to change it.

!!!!  That was my final throwaway possibility - I think we've gone as far as we can on this topic thread IMHO.


----------



## Beachxhair

constantlyconfused said:


> Interesting thread!
> 
> I've always understood "to disappear up your own arse" as meaning that you have far too high an opinion of yourself.
> 
> A look at Google has some excellent examples of this:
> "Oasis have _disappeared up their own arse_. They think they are Led Zeppelin. They're not,"
> As Chris Hoy put it after winning 4 gold medals:
> "When Chris Hoy starts referring to himself in the third-person Chris Hoy will know that Chris Hoy has disappeared up his own backside" or words to that effect.
> 
> There are a couple of references above to "_Péter plus haut que son cul". _I think it is essential to retain the vulgarity of the original,and this seems to me to fit perfectly. Somebody said it is more like "getting too big for your britches", but in my view that's pretty much the same as disappearing up your own arse. (I should know, I've done both at one time or another...).



That's exactly what I thought...._getting to big for your britches (or boots, I've heard more often) _and _disappearing up one's own arse _are, by and large, the same thing?


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Not quite, because of the element of narcissism of looking up/disappearing up your own arsehole.
This phrase implies that you've been going round in circles, achieving nothing and have "lost the thread".
"Too big for your boots" is about an inflated ego who believes he/she is too wonderful.
I thought the Chris Hoye example was the best one to say how an honest athlete can be led astray by the media and how he could end up meaninglessly looking up his own arsehole.


----------



## Beachxhair

Dr Ralph said:


> If the idea is that they are pretentious and that their belief in the importance of their work is slightly beyond reality, you may try "le journalisme estudiantin pète plus haut que son cul".



Yes, the idea is that student journalism has an elevated sense of its own importance.


----------



## mehoul

Les expressions familières pour cela ne manquent pas. Par exemple "avoir le melon" ou "avoir les chevilles qui enflent". Dans le genre franchement vulgaire "ne plus se sentir pisser" mais si ça convient pour une personne, c'est moins évident pour parler du journalisme...


----------



## Beachxhair

mehoul said:


> Les expressions familières pour cela ne manquent pas. Par exemple "avoir le melon" ou "avoir les chevilles qui enflent". Dans le genre franchement vulgaire "ne plus se sentir pisser" mais si ça convient pour une personne, c'est moins évident pour parler du journalisme...



Que pensez vous de _peter plus haut que son cul?  _


----------



## petit1

Ou bien: "ne se prend pas pour de la m.... "


----------



## Nicomon

petit1 said:


> Ou bien: "ne se prend pas pour de la m.... "


 Tu confirmes ce que j'ai écrit plus haut (autour du post 20 et suivants) donc?  
Parce que, comme pointvirgule,  je ne suis toujours pas convaincue que le sens est le même.

Il y a une nuance entre « pretention / manque d'humilité » et « nombrilisme ».

Y'a pas moyen de contacter l'auteur, pour savoir comment il interprète l'expression en titre, au juste?


----------



## petit1

Je suis désolée, Nico, parmi tous les posts je n'avais pas souvenir que tu avais déjà avancé la même proposition.

Je ne suis pas plus sûre que toi du sens à donner à l'expression. Tout ce qu'on peut en dire c'est que le langage n'est guère châtié.

L'image avec "*own*" renforçant "*his*", en effet, renvoie davantage au nombrilisme mais il faudrait une expression du même registre. Quelqu'un, je crois a suggérer "se contempler le nombril".


----------



## Beachxhair

Nicomon said:


> Tu confirmes ce que j'ai écrit plus haut (autour du post 20 et suivants) donc?
> Parce que, comme pointvirgule,  je ne suis toujours pas convaincue que le sens est le même.
> 
> Il y a une nuance entre « pretention / manque d'humilité » et « nombrilisme ».
> 
> Y'a pas moyen de contacter l'auteur, pour savoir comment il interprète l'expression en titre, au juste?


   En fait, oui! L'auteur est étudiant à la même université que moi....je pourrais donc lui envoyer un message à ce sujet. Qu'est-ce qu'on discute justement? Les nuances qu'il entendait par 'disappear up your arse'?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

An expression for one who blindly adulates someone is "He thinks the sun shines out of so-and-so's ass(hole)." 
Maybe "Student journalists tend to think that the sun shines out of their own asses/assholes."? Vulgar, for sure!


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

For me they are three separate (and quite common) phrases.

He thinks the sun shines out of his professor's arsehole.    - The prof is perfect in every way and cannot put a foot wrong (for him).
He contemplates his navel and never really looks outside himself.
They are so pedantic and repetitive and introspective that they are in danger of disappearing up their own arseholes (going round in ever-decreasing circles).

Quite different in meaning!


----------

